# Matty's new FD3s (Newera Supplied)



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Back in 2002, I always wanted an FD but went the BNR32 route (via Miguel) as the pull of an RB26 was a little too great…

Years have passed, various trips in Miguel’s FD over the years & several GT-Rs later…. a 6month search has enabled me to fulfill a 12 year itch!

White was the only colour i wanted (and is very rare for an FD these days) but true to form, special cars come to those who wait.

I won’t go into the full spec list, but it’s got a splashing of Rmagic/Knightsports/Re-Am items combined to produce a very well touge / track car with a recently rebuilt engine, with power provided by a single Apex’i turbo :wavey:...Stopping power courtesy of AP which fit behind some bronze TE37s


(and yes the chess board red carpets are coming out ;-) )


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Beautiful Matty


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

That is lovely, really like it.
Would be interested to know just how quick it feels to drive, my mrs has an rx8 and you have to rev the pants of it. It doesn't really have much torque but I suspect this one does


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fds and rx8s are world apart buddy

Even in stock form

8s are heavier fds are as heavy as a box of matches lol

This wheel spins in 3rd

Tehe


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice , i would love to try one but I can't have another car.
The mrs would kill me.

This one looks very well put together, really nice.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

have a view of this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdjDPWXMB9A


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I think those floor mats rock!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> I think those floor mats rock!!




They do them for 34s lol


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome looking car, perfect FD in my eyes! 

I'm a fan of the floormats too, I wouldn't change a thing on that car (except the tyres on a regular basis as it looks like it wants thrashing everywhere!)


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

The girl wasnt bad, pity they blanked out the best part.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

border1 said:


> Awesome looking car, perfect FD in my eyes!
> 
> I'm a fan of the floormats too, I wouldn't change a thing on that car (except the tyres on a regular basis as it looks like it wants thrashing everywhere!)


its having some extra work in JP done at the moment

floor mats will be kept but wont be going in the car

carpet is going in it too.


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

What you having done to it? Any plans engine-wise?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just few bits n bobs

Will post updates as and when complete


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats matty, lovely car! Please bring it to CT17's meet?


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

That is a beauty matty, wondered what make the red chequered carpets are, you have more clocks in there than a 747 lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

GTR RGT said:


> Congrats matty, lovely car! Please bring it to CT17's meet?


will bring the 34 if anything:wavey:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Topcat said:


> That is a beauty matty, wondered what make the red chequered carpets are, you have more clocks in there than a 747 lol


number of tuners do them

if you seriously interested in a 34 set just pm.


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Just noticed you've got the same nardi as me in there, that explains why I like the interior so much then!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

border1 said:


> Just noticed you've got the same nardi as me in there, that explains why I like the interior so much then!


that may go

for a Robson one.


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I used to like this car.


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Great looking car But, canards on a road car ? = no.
Sonic hedgehog things on roof, no.
Too many gauges !
Still like it.
Nearly forgot, like the mats.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

KM BlackGTR said:


> Great looking car But, canards on a road car ? = no.
> Sonic hedgehog things on roof, no.
> Too many gauges !
> Still like it.
> Nearly forgot, like the mats.


its not for road ;-)

the roof item is coming off 

gauges - have to in an FD 

:wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

u gona do trackdays in this then matty?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

will be kept in JP 

for the time being


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

oh right fair enough


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

the only thing i dont like is the huge rear wing....wingless =perfection!

i love your car mate....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

trevbwhite said:


> oh right fair enough


if it goes UK, it will be end up being shipped back to JP at some point 

:wavey:


----------



## shaun p (Jun 16, 2012)

:bowdown1: looks wicked I'd love to own one in the future.
Looking forward to more pics
Love the seats aswel :chuckle:


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Love this car!!!! I used to sell loads of these once upon a time, long long ago :chuckle:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

The interior is a bit 'busy' though


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Don't like the gauges but suited to the modifying scene of that era.

Love the car and would happily buy it as it is.

Well done


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Nice buy, they look really good in white! The interior is intresting especially the floor mats


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

It's a full on track-day prepared RX-7 with quite a lot of attention to detail & evidently a lot of rotary tuning experience applied. There's a lot of work done by Knight Sports including the engine's rebuild & porting + Mapping. The intercooler, radiator & oil coolers are shrouded with carefully crafted aluminium, so no air is wasted and an expensive Knight Sports cold air intake was canabolised to make the cold air feed for the HKS RS intake. 
The interior is pretty much all about function: The roll cage is welded to the roof, A & B pilars with proper brackets. The gauges are absolutely necessary in a rotary to give an early warning if temperatures climb higher than they should be at. 
Everything from Water to Exhaust Temps are monitored & alarmed. The toggle to the left is for brake bias adjustment. The seats use the lightest FIA approved rails, and the controllers are each within easy reach & function - except for the hifi in the dash, but there's only 2 alpine speakers (One in each door) which will be drowned out whenever the engine is used hard. There's a very long spec list on this car that isn't immediately obvious... It's a bit too extreme for road use, if anything.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

MikeyB571 said:


> That is lovely, really like it.
> Would be interested to know just how quick it feels to drive, my mrs has an rx8 and you have to rev the pants of it. It doesn't really have much torque but I suspect this one does


Despite having Starspec Z1 tyres (very sticky) and a 2 way LSD, it still wheelspun in 3rd as the revs climbed when I tested it. I wasn't looking at the speedo at the time, but traffic ahead was being caught very quickly.
It has a 3.7 final drive, so the gears are very close and acceleration from over 450 bhp at the wheels, strong! 

RX-7's of this nature aren't the sort of cars that bite unexpectedly, they handle well - but without electronics, etc. they need a quick corrective flick of the steering wheel sometimes & the driver's concentration when pushing hard. My kinda car! 

Matt fell in love with mine when he drove it a couple of years ago and has had an itch ever since - so I searched for months till I found something of similar performance. It'll put a smile / look of terror on his face... 
I think Ron will like it too, when it arrives to RK - I certainly hope he drives it!. 

Arrival of this FD3S to UK is still some time away, as we're going to do some work to it here to make changes Matty wants, before shipping. :chuckle:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

matty32 said:


> have a view of this
> 
> Togue Tuner Battle - R34 GTR vs FD RX-7 (English Subtitles) - YouTube


Back in 2000 the only cars that really gave my R33 GT-R trouble were FD's, just like in this video.

So I bought one to begin understanding them... and was gobsmacked at the smoothness of the rotary & the performance they can produce from simple cooling, exhaust & boost increases. No cams, no pistons, no valves, etc. 
Need to start with a good one, though.... a bit like Skyline GT-R's. :bowdown1:


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

That is stunning, always loved the sound of them like a mix of F1 and rally car sounding together. 

BUT on another note can we have more pics of the "hipo" it's longgg over due. 

Neil.


----------



## Nismo_R (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice car and a v.good spec


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks Miguel for the efforts on preparing and tuning this further locally.

its now ready to go!

new carpet in

bride seats been taken out, replaced with other brides

scattered FEED items, and few other bits ;-)

cant wait to get the new bronze CE28s on this!


sneeky pic

(yes im aware we have raised the ride height up on the apexi coilovers to max, in order to avoid any damage on the transporter or boat)


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

supercool!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Lovely car keep toying with getting one of these myself


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we get alot of orders for FDs

low mile, cherished examples are what you want.

here is another just sold (and arrived in the UK), it had 1 owner from new.

if you want help on an FD just let me know.





















and this was another one which we delivered about 3months ago now












or this one...


----------



## skid (Jun 22, 2008)

I love these cars! I was fortunate to have a mate who bought one of these and let me have drive, now to be fair it was a knackered old nail on snow tyres but it was soo much fun lol.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

that silver one though..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yay....step closer


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Them arch gaps though! Lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you read the earlier posts, its so that it doesnt get damaged on the transporter either side or on the boat.

99% of exporters do not do this

its to reduce chances of any damage to the front & rear of the cars when loading/unloading.


----------



## kin quick (Mar 24, 2009)

That looks lovely Matt, will look awesome in Mayflower McDonalds :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol yup sure will do ross


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Grrrr this makes me want to scratch my itch for an FD  

I hope I won't always be broke  

Great example you have there mate!


----------



## Berry (Apr 14, 2008)

Have just spotted this.

Very nice Matty, have always had a softspot for FDs


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Always a lovely looking car. Saw this article on Pistonheads its a good watch.

Mazda RX-7 Spirit R: Time For Tea? - PistonHeads


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

I always wanted one of these, after seeing the car and reading your post im actually thinking of getting one now, I remember the only reason why I didn't get one was because of the horror stories with engine rebuilds etc


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> I always wanted one of these, after seeing the car and reading your post im actually thinking of getting one now, I remember the only reason why I didn't get one was because of the horror stories with engine rebuilds etc



they can problematic

but you have to start with a really good example, well maintained

this one has a recent rebuild.

should compliment the Hipo, very nicely plus the other cars


----------



## eddy90 (Oct 3, 2012)

Such a nice one. Really love the RX7, espically yours. But the engine... love the straight six more actually :/

but thinking about buyin one in the next years.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

depends what type of car you need really to be honest.

the RX will start to have a number of items added

waiting on the postman to deliver theCE28s

host of other bits

FC commander arrived the other day, carbon items from Feed etc 

Border are making the tower bar.

will be nice


----------



## richgr33 (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful car pal love it


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

New 18 inch CE28's will be going on shortly after it arrives to RK Tuning in around 10 day's time. Plus a few more bits. Matty the Magpie... 

First time he drives it will be a picture on his face.... It'll wheel-spin in 3rd. Hehehehe.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TE37s being removed....Rota grids going on...nah just kidding.

CEs going on


----------

